# Absolutely gorgeous photos of Journey my girlfriend took



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This was our second day of showing our girl and my girlfriend got some gorgeous shots. I am so happy with these! Today Journey got Reserve Winners Bitch over a black girl with 6 points!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

she is stunning! great pics!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

That's awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! What a lovely girl, great pictures. Congratulations on doing so well. Did you have fun?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and congrats to Journey and you! Great start and you did it yourself.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Journey made my husband look twice! She really is beautiful! : )


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations!! She's just beautiful! What a nice win brag for you. Nice to see you out showing._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have enjoyed it! Much to my surprise! One of my best friends and her hubby (and their great, sweet Spoo) came up from two hours away and stayed in a hotel to be with me through this, and Nancy Musters (Duenna here) and her best friend and co-breeder Jeanette Hagen of the Netherlands have been giving me pointers and helping me with Journey's topknot and have been such encouragement. Having this network of people supporting me has been a huge help. And having your puppy walk into the ring and shine is a big bonus. Journey really likes it, so just goes in and acts like a little professional! That helps too.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice! 

I'm envious of that smooth finish from shaving her face. I'm competent, but not there yet!

--Q


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Love that first one! All are great, but the first one is spectacular. She is such a beauty. Congrats on the win!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on doing so well! Journey is absolutely gorgeous and those photos really show her off well.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful! Makes me want a red one to go with my white pup.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Journey!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey ended up with the BPIB, and two Reserve Winners Bitch placements. All three wins she beat black, docked pointed dogs. Not too shabby for a baby on her first time out with a terrified Mommy!

Thanks to all of you for your kind words. I'll let you know how she does on Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

She is breathtaking!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I absolutely love those pics of Journey. They are just lovely and so is she. congrats on having such great few days of shows. What a wonderful way for her to make a start in the ring and for you to get back into handling!!!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Arreau: My first impression of the photos was what another poster said: What a totally smooth and beautiful grooming job! Of course, a show dog would be impeccably groomed. But, as a self-grooming, pet owner; it still just totally amazes me, and makes me a little jealous.

I bet Journey was less nervous than you were? I am so happy for you to be out and about, and even interacting with your wonderful group of friends. You have accomplished a milestone that, on bad days, you may have never expected to see. Great job for both of you!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! Journey has no nerves at all at the shows. It is like her sire told her all about it and told her it was rewarding and loads of fun. She just sparkles and struts her stuff.

Me on the other hand...I'll get there. But a year ago when it was Quincy's turn, I wondered some days if I'd be able to walk into the arenas to hand him off to his handler. Now I am taking this little girl in the ring...This really is a miracle for me. I hope progress continues to be made, because soon the outdoor show season will be over and I have already begun stewing about that. But for now- we'll take it and enjoy it and hope for the best.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of Virginia's photos of our baby...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Think of it this way: With the indoor shows they will see her feet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha!!! I would not have thought of that! Too funny!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I made a mistake. I looked at her ribbons again, and in five shows she got the BPIG and three Reserve Winners Bitch placements. Even better than I had thought!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations. She is gorgeous.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks very much. This is all pretty impressive for such a youngster, particularly a coloured baby with a natural tail.


----------

